#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-30
<malin> I have to do more of this tomorrow. Need som sleep
<highvoltage> malin: ok, thanks for checking and finding the problem!
<pc-moon> how to assign manual IP address on ubontu
<malin> highvoltage: It's working again. The problem was in the setup.py  I wrote the install-path wrong after trying to change it. The latest review should work
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I just filed https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-myapps-review
<dholbach> and thought you'd be interested in it
<stgraber> subscribing
<dholbach> luckily achuni found that I had proposed it for 'uds-p' instead of 'uds-q' :-)
<dholbach> wendar, I removed the statement about "90% of time" (regarding reviewing and /opt)
<dholbach> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptRequirement
<highvoltage> 👍/me likes that
<dholbach> thanks highvoltage for your tweet :)
<highvoltage> yeah I just found out that I can't display this unicode character for some reason :( http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f44d/index.htm
<malin> highvoltage: Do you have any time to test my lens again? The bug was that the install-path neede to be acurate, and not relative
<dholbach> also I just put together https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-app-packaging-requirements
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-app-packaging-requirements
<highvoltage> malin: I'll have in a few minutes :)
<malin> highvoltage: thanx
<highvoltage> malin: is it updated in your ppa or should I get it from bzr?
<malin> it,s upd*ted in ppa
<highvoltage> ok
<malin> and about it. If i change it/upgrade it later how does that work?
<highvoltage> updates / changes are easier than getting it in in the first place
<malin> ok
<malin> cause I am planning two maijor updates and some few changes in the future :)
<highvoltage> ok, no problem at all. good that you let us know anyway :)
<malin> :)
<malin> don't knowe when, cause I am going into an exam-period now
<highvoltage> ooh, I get the tooltip help text now!
<highvoltage> and it even gives me the results or moholt til sentrum :)
<highvoltage> malin: ok, I'm going to push it over to the arb staging ppa, then put it up for a vote, I know some people are traveling today/tomorrow so it might cause a slight delay, but I'll give them some pokes
<malin> thank you. Cool. That means it works again :)
<highvoltage> malin: would it be ok if I remove the "-0" out of the version number so that it's 0.9.2~34~precise1 instead?
<highvoltage> (and is the ~34 also needed?)
<highvoltage> ah, nevermind
<malin> yeah. I have wondered how to fix it actually
<malin> the ~34 is not needed it,s just the revision. I think launchpad buld does make it
<malin> wrote on my N900. Back on my computer now.
<malin> If it is easy to explain how to make it build as a version: x.x.x~precise1
<malin> I would like to know how :)
<malin> highvoltage: does it means it could be ready in a week ?
<highvoltage> malin: I'd say worst case in a week
<highvoltage> malin: I've put out the email for a vote, I know that 1 person is traveling today and won't be able to read mail or review packages
<highvoltage> malin: but my current estimate is end of wednesday
<malin> highvoltage: okey :) just curious :)
<highvoltage> malin: no problem, thanks for your enthusiasm and follow-through :)
<malin> highvoltage: :) I really appreciate the work the ubuntu-community do :)
<highvoltage> These "Changes for..." emails, they're for apps that are in extras, but have been modified by the app maintainer?
<ajmitch> highvoltage: generally, yes
<ajmitch> highvoltage: there's a bug somewhere about the archive id & signing key, I'll try & find it
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/965296
<highvoltage> ajmitch: thanks
<ajmitch> thanks for getting unity-lens-buss up for voting :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-01
<highvoltage> ajmitch: :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: yeah I'll try & get a look at it this evening
<highvoltage> great
<highvoltage> is there any action we need to take on those "changes for..." emails? does it need review, voting, etc like new apps?
<highvoltage> (there were changes notifications for darts, gmusicbrowser, guayadeque scope and clementine scope)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: yes, some like darts had a package rename which we need to take into account
<ajmitch> the lenses, it'll depend on each one
<ajmitch> some might be updates for precise
<ajmitch> highvoltage: building the unity-lens-buss package from the staging PPA - nearly all files ended up in /usr
<ajmitch> those files that do need to be in /usr should be prefixed so that they won't conflict
 * ajmitch will reply with this on the mailing list
<highvoltage> eek, ok (that was fine in a previous version, thanks for finding it :) )
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> file list in sbuild build logs is useful :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: sorry, I hadn't spotted you were in a meeting, sorry to distract you again ;)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: no problem, I'm always distracted, it's just the levels of distraction that varies (I'm in limbo :p)
<ajmitch> haha
* zelazny.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-arb to: Ubuntu Application Review Board | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard | Feel free to ask, we're not always staring out our screens so please hang around for an answer
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-02
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> hey ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> how are you today?
<dpm> fine, thanks, just came back from a short break and I'm getting ready for uds :)
<dpm> how about you?
 * ajmitch is ok, got far too much to get done before uds  :)
<dpm> I've given up on Inbox 0, but I'll do my best before uds :)
<ajmitch> heh
<dpm> wow, this guy even submitted a video along with this lens: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/811/
<ajmitch> that's pretty cool
<ajmitch> it does show that unity doesn't screencapture wonderfully :)
<dpm> not sure about it being unity's fault. Last time I tried screencasting was on 11.10, and it worked perfectly :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> a belated good morning, dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
 * cielak is away: Busy/Away
<wendar> OpenSinhalease won't compile on Precise :(
<wendar> looks like GTK 2->3 problems
 * cielak is back (gone 05:05:25)
<ajmitch> wendar: what's the build failure?
<ajmitch> gtk+ 2 apps should still build on precise
<wendar> It gives a pile of Pango and GTK Warnings, and then coredumps
<ajmitch> ouch
<wendar> last is: /home/allison/src/arb/opensinhalease/pristine/opensinhalease-12.04.1/opensinhalease_lib/Window.py:77: GtkWarning: IA__gtk_icon_theme_load_icon: assertion `GTK_IS_ICON_THEME (icon_theme)' failed
<wendar>   LaunchpadIntegration.add_items(self.ui.helpMenu, 1, True, True)
<ajmitch> it's not loading both gtk 2 & 3 into the same process?
<wendar> I don't know, haven't looked into it
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> those sort of problems are a bit tricky :)
<wendar> I sent an email to the quickly-talk mailing list with the full build log
<wendar> we'll see if they have any better ideas
<wendar> (and also let the developer know that their submission was hung up on building on precise)
<wendar> they gave it a version number of 12.04.1, but forgot to update the target
<wendar> so, it was still building on oneiric in their PPA (and working fine)
<ajmitch> I think we may have a slight double-up of sessions on the schedule at UDS, maybe one of them we can sit down & try & work on the queue
<wendar> as in, too many sessions scheduled?
<wendar> yeah, it looked like the packaging-requirements session could be merged into one of the others
<wendar> we surely can't need 4 sessions :)
<ajmitch> yeah :)
<ajmitch> currently they'll all be on the schedule
<wendar> and, there was another session scheduled for reviewing MyApps bugs
<ajmitch> busy week
<wendar> if we can get it down to 3 sessions, and use our session mostly for queue work, we should be good
<ajmitch> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/track/community/ is probably the best list to work from
<ajmitch> of course the one I submitted is in the last timeslot on friday
<wendar> did dpm have any way to move it earlier in the week?
<wendar> things do fill up fast
<ajmitch> not sure, mhall119 might do though
<wendar> of course, we could always do some queue work in the hallway one afternoon
<ajmitch> sure
<wendar> and leave the friday session for recruiting
<ajmitch> I doubt we'll all be booked solid for the week
<wendar> yeah
 * ajmitch just needs to find a way to get some free space on his laptop
<wendar> always tricky
<wendar> I just added a bunch more detail to the Quickly tips
<wendar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Submissions/QuicklyTips
<wendar> Listing out the changes we make
<ajmitch> apps built on precise shouldn't need the dh_python2 conversion now
<ajmitch> that is a very useful list though
<mhall119> wendar: I can move a session to anytime you want
<malin> mhall119: How can I apply for a job in canonical? I am studiying informatics
<wendar> mhall119: early in the week would be nice, if we can swing it
<wendar> I know the early part of the week tends to be crowded, but that leaves us space to add on any extras if we need them later
<mhall119> malin: our job openings are posted at http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<mhall119> find one that you think you're a fit for and submit an application
<mhall119> wendar: what's the session?
<wendar> mhall119: community-q-app-review-board
<wendar> currently in the last slot on Friday
<mhall119> wendar: moved it to Tuesday at noon
<wendar> mhall119: awesome, thanks!
<malin> mhall119: thanx :)
<mhall119> np
<ajmitch> mhall119: thanks
<ajmitch> that just added a conflict for me on the lxc demo & q&a session
<ajmitch> so it'll conflict for stgraber as well, I expect
 * ajmitch can't imagine that scheduling something like UDS is ever much fun :)
<wendar> ajmitch, mhall119: ah, I guess we'll have to move it again
<mhall119> ajmitch: never fun, no
<mhall119> ajmitch: you're not marked at required for the lxc session, that's why
<mhall119> and stgraber isn't for the ARB session
<ajmitch> ah right
<mhall119> ajmitch: I moved it to 9am instead, does that work better?
 * ajmitch probably isn't required for the LXC session, but we'd like stgraber at the ARB if possible :)
<mhall119> if people are marked at required to attend, the scheduler warns us about conflicts
<ajmitch> I'll keep that in mind, thanks :)
<ajmitch> looks like 9AM fits well
<malin> ajmitch: could you tell me exactly what I need to change in this lens to get it into software center? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/782/
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-04
<wendar> malin: I'll grab it from your PPA and take a look
<wendar> malin: would you rather have details in an email?
<ajmitch> wendar: thanks for replying to that
<wendar> ajmitch: I've been meaning to write up a wiki page for Lenses, I figured that was a good "first draft" task
<wendar> ajmitch: I'm feeling  a little behind in the queue, especially in the "first response" department
<wendar> too much travel :(
<ajmitch> yeah, I've not been spending nearly enough time on it
<wendar> fortunately, a lot of the new submissions already have PPAs
<ajmitch> if I get some spare time tomorrow before heading to UDS, I'll try & sit down & respond to a few
<wendar> so, they mostly already build on the target release
<wendar> cool, that's helpful :)
<ajmitch> for some reason my employer has wanted me to get a few things finished before I fly to UDS :)
<wendar> heh, crazy idea :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<malin> wendar: thanx for e-mail. I felt to sleep and now I am looking and trying to add the changes :)
<malin> wendar: I have done the changes you pointed out in the e-mail. There is still one thing I didn't understod how to. It's how to upgrade the copyright
<malin> wendar: I pushed the latest changes, but as I mentioned, the debian/copyright aint updated as I am not sure how to do it yet http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-05
<wendar> malin: okay, thanks! I'm packing to move, and traveling to UDS this weekend, but will take a look on Monday.
<malin> wendar: thanx. I see I did forget to add something to the debian/control done, but hasen't pushed it, but after it should be the debian/copyright who remain
<malin> should I change it to look like this style? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-lens-graphicdesign-oneiric/view/head:/debian/copyright
<wendar> malin: yes! that's the new format
<malin> okey :) thank you. Guess I will figure it out, and then I will push it in an hour or so
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-06
<malin> tried to request packing of this in launchpad: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files and got his error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/104353734/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.unity-lens-buss_0.9.2-0~37~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wendar> malin: ping? still around? (I'm not sure what time-zone you're on)
<wendar> malin: I'll email
<malin> wendar: I am in Norway :)
<wendar> malin: oh, it must be terribly late there!
<malin> it's ok with e-mail as I cannot look at until tomorrow
<malin> wendar: it 23:26
<wendar> malin: it's a simple fix, just needs one line added to debian/rules
<malin> where in the wold are you?
<wendar> malin: I'll email details
<malin> ah :)
<malin> thanx
<wendar> malin: I just arrived in California today for UDS
<wendar> malin: but, I'm typically based in Seattle
<malin> ah. What is UDS?
<wendar> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<malin> Ah in Washington State :)
<malin> cool
<wendar> yes, Washington State :)
<malin> I gor curreous on Canonical. I think I will search for a job after finishing my education
<malin> I gor curreous on Canonical. I think I will search for a job after finishing my education but it+ great to have a rolemodell to look upon
<malin> +gor = got
<malin> writing from my N900
<wendar> malin: it's a good company, I worked there for a couple years
<wendar> malin: lots of interesting projects to work on, the hardest part is choosing one :)
<malin> I see :)
<malin> So you have moved on and working for another company?
<ajmitch> hi
<ajmitch> wendar: so you're at the hotel now? :)
<wendar> ajmitch: yup, got in around noon
<ajmitch> great, I got in maybe an hour ago
<wendar> you must be horribly jet-lagged :)
<malin> I wanna come too......
<ajmitch> wendar: surprisingly not
<ajmitch> though I didn't sleep on the plane
<ajmitch> I'll feel it tonight, I'm sure :)
<wendar> malin: all are welcome (though, it's a bit of a long trip), maybe you can come to one of the European ones sometime
<wendar> ajmitch: hah, maybe so :)
<malin> wendar: I would like to, but depends on if I can afford to go.
<malin> Are there many other women too, or are we in minority?
<wendar> Quite a few women
<wendar> the release manager for Ubuntu is even a woman
<wendar> still a minority, but more than most tech conferences
<wendar> malin: have you found the ubuntu-women group and IRC channel yet?
<wendar> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/
<malin> I think I should join it, but hasen't yet. I am in the mailinglist, but haven't been active
<malin> I will look closer tomorrow or on tuesday
<malin> Have to sleep as I need to wake up at 0600 tomorrow morning
<malin> good night
<wendar> malin: good night
